# My first attempt Britemax twins (metal polishing)



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

Bonjour All - thought I would show my first attempt at metal polishing....

I heard a lot of good things about the "britemax twins" on here (for anyone that doesnt know, the britemax twins are just two britemax products those being "britemax easy cut" and "britemax final shine")

This is what I used;


Britemax twins
Grade #0000 wire wool (I just searched on ebay and filtered cheapest first lol)
Atleast two clean microfibres
Kitchen role
Garden gloves (just for protection against the wirewool)

I got my twins from Matt @ i4detailing.co.uk

It was very well packaged (sad but I do love well packaged items), they arrived the next working day! Matt also stuck a sweetie/chewing gum in the box for me. Which I enjoyed while polishing the contents of this thread....










I have a lot of things I want polished, but I thought I would start with my fuel cap (note the gearknob in the background is beyond repair, but I thought I would polish it up before plonking it on eBay, as I have bought a replacement, so I'll just concentrate on the fuel cap).










You can see how dull and worn it looks more here; 









Britemax bottles come with red caps inside, I used a pair of pliers, if your slightly retarded you can use your teeth :wave:










So *first stop, easy cut* I managed to stop myself from doing the typical amateur mistake of adding far to much product, you really dont need much!!










Getting there....










After some scrubbage action.... (I do love it when you can see a product working, and you really can with this stuff)










Let the above dry (only for a couple of minutes) wiped excess off with kitchen role, then final few medium pressure wipes with *clean* microfibre

Second coat of easy cut with the wire wool, unbelievable result already....










Again, let the above dry into a haze, kitchen role for the excess, final wipes with a clean microfibre.

Final shine time!! You dont need to use wire wool, just use a microfibre to rub it on, medium pressure, let it haze for a few minutes and remove with a *very clean* microbifre










Yeah, dont use a new a new microfibre, just a clean one!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Two coats of final shine, and the final result....










Before vs after










I almost bought a new fuel cap which cost almost £20 more than the twins and the wire wool put together, so to say Im happy with the result is an understatement.

Thanks for reading,

Drol.

P.S, it's not big nor clever to dip the dogs tail in final shine....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The twins are good! 

Nice results there....looks much better!

:thumb:


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> The twins are good!
> 
> Nice results there....looks much better!
> 
> :thumb:


Grassy ass a me go :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice results and nice writeup


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

Great review - loving the before and after shots. :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

yes great review on the metal twins and really shows how well they perform.


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

For the money, this has to be the best metal polish combo out there!:thumb: Works fantasticly on exhausts and any chrome trim (just use a microfibre cloth with chrome).


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great result there butty. I swear by the twins and won't use anything else on my engine bay:thumb:


----------

